

Show HN: Free Bootstrap templates I built for your projects. - orangethirty
https://bitbucket.org/787labs/bootstrap-templates

======
orangethirty
After yesterdays kind-of letdown post to de-bootstrap bootstrap [1], I went
ahead and decided to build some de-bootstrap templates for you. Took me less
than a day, and I used the same tools the post previously mentioned listed.

Hope they help you get your MVP off the ground. :)

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4427864>

